# wedding cake contract



## ecolee01 (May 11, 2007)

I have a potential order for a wedding cake and a groom's cake.  I would really like to have a generic type cake contract.(I just don't trust the bride!). Can anyone help me out. I have looked on-line and they want to charge me for! Jeeze is nothing free anymore?  I COULD tyup one up myselft, but as you canesee I am not exactly an expert tyupist!!   I would appreciate any help.  Thanks,


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

A basic form is easy to put together. You'll need:

The date

The time the cake needs to be there

The address and phone number of the place it is going to

The name, address, and phone number of the person ordering the cake

A contact emergency phone number

Then a complete description of what you want.

Be point specific on details like colors, flowers (real or frosting), patterns and borders

Remember things like pillars, fountains, plastic people etc, is the responsibility of the 

customer to get them back to you or you can charge for them.

Finally create some kind of disclaimer for yourself in that you are not responsible if junior or an inebriated guest pulls the tablecloth

with the cake unto the floor.

Also create lines for them to sign and date as well as yourself.

There really isn't much more to it, and this would be a legal and binding contract in any court as it contains all of the properties of one.

Hope this helps


----------



## ecolee01 (May 11, 2007)

Thank you for your reply.  A friend found one for me and emailed it to me! As I said I just don't trust the bride, (even though we work at the same place) and I just wanted something to protect myself.  Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

Would you be willing to share that contract? I too need a written contract for potential customers. Thank-You



ecolee01 said:


> Thank you for your reply. A friend found one for me and emailed it to me! As I said I just don't trust the bride, (even though we work at the same place) and I just wanted something to protect myself. Thanks again.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Add this clause to bottom of contract... A 50% non refundable deposit is required upon signing of this contract, with the balance due upon delivery of said cake.  And stick to it ~~~~!

This at least covers your cost.


----------



## ecolee01 (May 11, 2007)

Hi, just read your post, I would be happy to share!


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

Please send it to [email protected]

Thank-you


ecolee01 said:


> Hi, just read your post, I would be happy to share!


----------

